

Fast Clojure Vectors and Multidimensional Arrays - mattyb
http://measuringmeasures.com/blog/2010/3/27/fast-clojure-vectors-and-multidimensional-arrays.html

======
henning
Couldn't you make a Clojure macro that would let you type arithmetic
expressions in infix? Not having Fortress-type support for math in a language
is bad enough, but having to type everything prefix is really a PITA when
you're just trying to type in a standard formula from a book or a paper.

~~~
wooby
Sure. You can do it with a regular function, for an example see page 12 of the
upcoming Joy of Clojure book:
<http://www.manning.com/fogus/Fogus_MEAP_Ch1.pdf>

